# Nice to meet you



## Mojo-Mouse (Sep 9, 2010)

Mojo is the name of one of the coolest mice I have ever known and still do. Utterly fearless of humans, he loves eating more then any of the others, and is very friendly too.

Though I am here to introduce myself. Hi. I conduct graphical research and this has brought me to working with mice. The mice I work with are observed for how various graphical patterns and images effect them, from the simple to the intricate. In this process many mice have been breeded, and so I figured I would come here to learn more about this interesting world of mice breeding, since I have noted so many interesting babies cropping up with each successive generation.

I am very happy to be here as well as excited. I don't normally encounter people who have had hundreds of mice and remain in close approximatey to large groups of mice for long periods of time. How are ya, and who are ya.. It's a pleasure to be meet you!


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

hello, your work sounds awesome and very interesting!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Yes, it does sound like an interesting line of research. I've always been curious about the effect of different kinds of music on my mousies.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice to meet you :welcome1


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the forum, we know your mouses name but whats yours? You sound like you have a very fulfilling and exciting job.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy yourself 
I called my Chinese Water Dragon Mojo  Over all a very cool name!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Science got me into the world of mice also...wish I could figure out how to make money with it! Welcome, you'll find this group very warm/open minded and fun.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Mojo-Mouse (Sep 9, 2010)

The secret garden said:


> Hello and Welcome to the forum, we know your mouses name but whats yours? You sound like you have a very fulfilling and exciting job.


My name, Jo, is contained within the name Mojo. I apologize that I didn't get around to responding earlier, I'm a very busy person. My work involves lots of deadlines, that is, get it done in time or forget doing it in the first place, when it's crunch time I am usually not on the internet much.

As demanding as it is, I love my work. One of the interesting aspects of the work is that as research refines more and more questions crop up then answers, in much the same way that the research of DNA and Quantum Physics crops up more and more questions as answers are extracted from the research.


----------



## Mojo-Mouse (Sep 9, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> Science got me into the world of mice also...wish I could figure out how to make money with it! Welcome, you'll find this group very warm/open minded and fun.


Are you familar with the legalities of intellectual property? If you can clearly demonstrate some matter of phenomena that has yet to reach anyone's awareness and document the proof carefully you have just acquired intellectual property, which sells anywhere from a few thousand to several million depending on the find. The acquired property has to demonstrate something relevant, the more relevant the more it will sell for and the faster it will sell.

Do you work with your mice, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mojo-Mouse (Sep 9, 2010)

I suppose this concludes my intro, I will try to be around more often, I am certain there is a lot to learn here that will be valuable. If I have been away, it is because I am extremely busy and deal with lots of deadlines. Next time I drop in I will have some questions.

Thank you everyone for receiving me warmly.


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

hello moja.. nice to meet you i see you have a hereford?.. nice.. make more pic.. i am interessting to see other breeders Herefords

Lg Tipex


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

MoJo, Sorry, I missed your question before. No I don't work with mice unfortunately, I had started my experience with mice almost 20 years ago when I assisted my Biology teacher with animal caregiving in his lab. That teacher opened my eyes to the world of genetics of which I'm just now relearning. I went to college for Zoology but somehow landed a job as a web developer and went that route. I'm now finding myself an avid hobbiest and hope to show mice in the future. Welcome Again!


----------

